# It's been a long time comin' ...



## visivo (May 24, 2007)

... but I am soooort of getting back into makeup!

The most obvious change between THEN and now (I posted a lot like, two years ago) is that since I stopped wearing makeup, went to Mexico, worked and schooled myself to death, I've got a lot more freckles, tea teeth, and probably not-as-great skin 

But I digress. Still keepin' it simple, ladies and gentlemen. The photos are large because my files are gigantic; I think I will post a link that will bring you to the original, even larger files. Gotta love the Nikon D70.

-mollie



















​ 
*Look 1*


 maybelline (dude where is my makeup cred??) lite foundation 
 smashbox brow tech in soft brown 
 benefit "birthday suit" creme shadow 
 bare escentuals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "teamed up" coral set for eyes (might as well have used paradisco, coral etc...) 
 aveda "mosscara" -- brilliant stuff! 
 mac cheek blush 
 mac clingpeach on lips 











​

*Look 2*

 no foundation

 aveda mosscara in black 
 mac cherry liner 
 mac russian red mixed with clinique wearable red 
 duwop reverse lipliner


----------



## lotus (May 24, 2007)

so fresh! i love your neutral looks, they're not plain or too much. you're first look is so fresh and lovely. i love your freckles by the way!


----------



## makeup_newbie (May 24, 2007)

AWEsome looks! I like both of them very much -- fresh & elegant.

Nice.


----------



## XShear (May 24, 2007)

I'm loving the natural look. I never really got into the "wild/crazy" colors and these looks are beyond fantastic! I just wish I could pull of red lips ..


----------



## visivo (May 24, 2007)

Thank you, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I'm loving the natural look. I never really got into the "wild/crazy" colors and these looks are beyond fantastic! I just wish I could pull of red lips .._

 
I'm sure you could! If not this matte/bright (which is just less... wearable), then try Aveda's lipgloss in rubisparks. It's a super cute, diffused red.


----------



## Mien (May 24, 2007)

You look very pretty and have amazing lashes!


----------



## star1692 (May 24, 2007)

Really soft and pretty!


----------



## Bybs (May 24, 2007)

Both these looks are gorgeous.


----------



## s0ra (May 24, 2007)

It looks gorgeous. Btw what kind of camera do you use? The quality really looks amazing.

Nvm read the post =)


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

you look great! fresh and great skin! thanks


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2007)

i think it's always awesome what you post. great mu. love it...you're so pretty


----------



## ilorietta (May 24, 2007)

I think you look just as amazing and pretty as before!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what skincare are u using?


----------



## hishappyending (May 24, 2007)

omg FRESH FACE!
You're so gorgeous.
I totally love your freckles.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 24, 2007)

Your makeup is fantastic & your picture quaity is phenomenal!  ::staaaaaaaaaaaaaare::


----------



## shayyadina (May 24, 2007)

It's so beautiful. You look incredible.


----------



## ruby_soho (May 24, 2007)

Hey you're back! You look great as ever. I love the 2nd look with red lips. Oh how I wish I could go foundation-free in this heat.


----------



## PomPoko (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_ Oh how I wish I could go foundation-free in this heat._

 
seconded! 

OMG I have serious jealousy over your skin...I'm not sure how your skin used to look, but if this is "not-as-good-as-before" I can't even comprehend how it must have been! you're such a natural beauty.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 24, 2007)

You are a doll my dear! Love the rouge on you. What lens are you using btw?


----------



## Jayne (May 24, 2007)

you're really pretty ! 
what a lovely smile


----------



## entipy (May 24, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! So fresh and clean, and your freckles are just awesome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 24, 2007)

The first is so soft and pretty, and you totally rock the red lipstick!


----------



## yummy411 (May 24, 2007)

THE-RED-IS-GORGEOUS!


----------



## snowkei (May 24, 2007)

Oh I love the second look!!! so pretty!


----------



## visivo (May 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_What lens are you using btw?_

 
this is just my 18-50 tamron, and I mostly shoot pretty wide open (2.8 if i can); focus on the eyes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For skincare, I've ironically just stopped using fancy stuff! I love keihls and still stand by *Lush* (AoBS, herbalism, breath of fresh air, etc) and I like natural skincare lines like beauty without cruelty (sadly they stopped making their vitamin c line). As aforementioned I've been using *vitamin c serums *for about 8 months, and it's been great for kind of "resurfacing" -- over time. Also you can go makeupless and be rather glowy; I do most of the time! Avalon organics makes a serum, but I just started using Garnier nutritioniste *"skin renew" serum* (ten bucks) that I use with Olay super-basic spf moisturizer for sensitive skin (six bucks!!). I also love keihls sodium pca moisturizer. I love, but dont really need, shu uemura principe eye cream. So great after a late night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer the nicer brands but the results from cheaper brands are definitely comparable!


----------



## visivo (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_You are a doll my dear! Love the rouge on you. What lens are you using btw?_

 
Ha! I just realized it's you, from flickr  

But yesss... Nikon. I wish I had your kit! I'm thinking about getting a speedlite and cloud diffuser, i think you are using a lightsphere? Your light is so crisp and spot on. I want that! I just started using this camera a few months ago so I either will upgrade the body or start buying accessories...

{geeeeek talk}


----------



## astronaut (May 24, 2007)

I love the natural look! And I'm so jealous at how crisp your photos are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had a nice camera


----------



## kimmy (May 24, 2007)

beautiful as ever! you have the most perfect skin EVER!


----------



## magi (May 24, 2007)

OMG, I am sooo gealous... These red lips and the freckles... I think  I fell in love


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2007)

Very fresh & natural!  Love it!


----------



## tuuli (May 24, 2007)

Wow, you're gorgeous and very beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love both looks, but the second is my favourite one.


----------



## Caderas (May 25, 2007)

ahhh jeeze!  i missed your looks to death miss!  and yeah, especially since i'm more into neutrals right now i'm loving to see your stuff again.  YAY!  <33


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 25, 2007)

you are such a natural beauty. 


what type of camera do you own?


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 25, 2007)

hah nevermind. my bad


----------



## linkas (May 25, 2007)

So beautiful! You look alike Elettra Rossellini, Lancome's model!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_this is just my 18-50 tamron, and I mostly shoot pretty wide open (2.8 if i can); focus on the eyes ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Niiiice! That lens is next on my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_Ha! I just realized it's you, from flickr  

But yesss... Nikon. I wish I had your kit! I'm thinking about getting a speedlite and cloud diffuser, i think you are using a lightsphere? Your light is so crisp and spot on. I want that! I just started using this camera a few months ago so I either will upgrade the body or start buying accessories...

{geeeeek talk}_

 
Hehe, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I try to use natural light as often as possible, but when flash is needed, I always have the lightsphere (clear) on. Always. I wanted to try their cloud but I figure I can make my photos "softer" in photoshop. Have you seen the whale tail? I wonder how well that works. 

I say start buying accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got a good body (camera body lol) and you can fully utilize it with more accessories


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 25, 2007)

wonderful pictures....


----------



## visivo (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_
I say start buying accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got a good body (camera body lol) and you can fully utilize it with more accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Thanks. I do love this camera. Will try the clear sphere once I get that flash... asappp I hope!


----------



## visivo (May 30, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## breathless (May 31, 2007)

no foundation? whoa! i wish i had your skin! its beautiful! soo fresh and lovely =]
and your makeup is just lovely =]]


----------



## VioletB (May 31, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous.  I LOVE the red lips!!!  With the glasses you are soooo naughty teacher!!  Rawr


----------



## Bexx (May 31, 2007)

Still a pretty as always! Lovethe glasses! What brand are they if I may ask?


----------



## user79 (May 31, 2007)

You know, I really love both. Your skin is amazingly beautiful, and lets your natural beauty shine through. The makeup is so understated. Great job! Less is often more.


----------



## visivo (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_You look absolutely gorgeous.  I LOVE the red lips!!!  With the glasses you are soooo naughty teacher!!  Rawr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee, thanks! I get this a lot -- mostly librarian though


----------



## visivo (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 

 
_Still a pretty as always! Lovethe glasses! What brand are they if I may ask?_

 
thanks! kate spade. ive worn the same style since i first needed glasses, I just change colors every so often :] I swear they are the only ones I will wear. Everyone says they suit me and I love em!


----------



## Janice (Jun 7, 2007)

Such a pleasent surprise to see your gorgeous image again Mollie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back, I'm thrilled that you're here and sharing your beautiful FOTD's with us again.


----------



## Faye (Jun 8, 2007)

it looks so natural and beautiful!! again simply the best!


----------



## viverr (Jun 11, 2007)

you have beautiful skin and i want your hair/hcolor!! =)


----------



## triccc (Jun 11, 2007)

omg, i love both looks! you are so beautiful!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh wow you're so pretty *jealous*

and i love the quality of your pictures btw =]


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 11, 2007)

Molly Ringwald! You look fresh and gorgeous, your skin is totally amazing....


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 

 
_... but I am soooort of getting back into makeup!

The most obvious change between THEN and now (I posted a lot like, two years ago) is that since I stopped wearing makeup, went to Mexico, worked and schooled myself to death, I've got a lot more freckles, tea teeth, and probably not-as-great skin _

 
omg, you look soooo pretty in the natural makeup. your skin looks great!


----------



## macface (Jun 12, 2007)

pretty.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 12, 2007)

I *LOVE* the second look-it's so simple yet absolutely striking!!!

And that neutral look is incredibly pretty too


----------



## visivo (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## verdge (Jun 14, 2007)

you're pretty!!!! you look like one of those models i see on magazine..


----------



## ms_althani (Jun 14, 2007)

omg .can i just say ur so beautiful !!
ahhh so FRESH !!!love that look


----------



## ankheera (Jun 14, 2007)

you're so cute, the fresh look, the first one, is gorgeous, so natural! and the second is so hot, love the red lips!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jun 14, 2007)

You look a little like Neve Campbell, very pretty


----------

